# Repticon Shows



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Repticon Memphis

When:
March 1 & 2, 2014

Where:
The Landers Center
4560 Venture Drive 
Southaven, MS 38671

Time: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon Memphis Show:
September of 2009 Repticon expanded West with Repticon Memphis, a great new show in an area that was long-overdue for a major reptile expo. Hosted at The Landers Center (formerly known as the Desoto Civic Center) in Southaven, Mississippi, just 6 miles South of the Tennessee-Mississippi state line and 12 miles from the Memphis airport, guests from Tennessee, Arkansas, and Mississippi had a chance to encounter a wide variety of reptiles and amphibians that they might not have had the opportunity to experience in their home cities. (Guests from outside of Mississippi purchasing pets to take home should check first to make sure their new pets are welcome by their local laws.) Repticon Memphis was also the second Repticon show to feature a venomous-included area, featuring non-native venomous snakes from around the world. Lots of herpers came out to the show from all over the tri-state area. The show returned numerous times in the years from 2010-13, so look now to this page for future announcements and join us for what is becoming a new standard - Repticon Memphis!

Repticon Memphis Page

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Repticon Columbia

When:
March 8 & 9, 2014

Where:
Jamil Temple
206 Jamil Rd.
Columbia, SC 29210

Time: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon Columbia Show:
For over seven years the South Carolina Reptile & Exotic Animal Show thrived at the Jamil Temple in Columbia, South Carolina, before moving to other cities and venues. In November 2006, under new Repticon management, the show made a triumphant return to its original location. We were thrilled with the amount of positive feedback we received about the show being back where it belonged. Over the next three years the show grew with complete vendor sell-outs, an addition of a third show to the calendar year, and packing in as many vendors as possible in November of 2010. Having returned again three times in 2011, 2012 and 2013 with this popular favorite, be sure not to miss Repticon Columbia as it continues to develop in 2014, currently the largest and hottest hot show in the South!

Repticon Columbia Page

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Nashville - March 15 & 16, 2014*

When:
March 15 & 16, 2014

Where:
The Factory at Franklin - Jameson Hall
230 Franklin Rd.
Franklin, TN 37064

Time: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon Nashville Show:
The summer of 2012 in August, Repticon made its true Tennessee debut with Repticon Nashville! Repticon proudly brought a show to Franklin, just south of Nashville and in the heart of Tennessee, a state with few other shows. Hosted in the historic Factory at Franklin Entertainment Complex in the Jameson Hall, this new show featured the weekend of reptile excitement that central Tennessee enthusiasts had been waiting for, with well over 100 tables of top-quality reptiles, amphibians, exotic pets and pet products, hourly seminars and presentations, door prizes sponsored by Exo Terra, and much more! With two great 2013 shows having returned in triumph, get ready Nashville, as Repticon will return in 2014!

Repticon Nashville Page

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Tampa - March 15 & 16, 2014*

When:
March 15 & 16, 2014

Where:
Florida State Fairgrounds
4800 N US Highway 301
Tampa, FL 33610

Time: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon Tampa Show:
After three years in alternate venues (the Harborside Center in Clearwater, the USF Sundome in Tampa, and the Manatee Civic Center in Palmetto), Repticon is proud to have hosted the return of the ORIGINAL Tampa show to its longtime home at the Florida State Fairgrounds in Tampa held in the Charles M. Davis SpecialEvents Center, a clean and brightly lit modern facility that offers exhibitors and and attendees an upgraded building in a familiar location. In June 2009, this phenomenal show ran to enormous crowds that were enthusiastic about the sold out vendor offerings. In 2010, after a great show at the USF Sun Dome in February, Repticon returned twice to the now permanent home for this show, and the Florida International Reptile Show, aka Repticon Tampa, will now stay at the Fairgrounds! It ran three times in 2011, 2012 & 2013, so come back in 2014 for this great and most dynamic of all Repticon Shows!

Repticon Tampa Page

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Savannah - March 22 & 23, 2014*

When:
March 22 & 23, 2014

Where:
Georgia Army National Guard Armory
1248 Eisenhower Dr.
Savannah, GA 31406

Time: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon Savannah Show:
In the early 2000's, Repticon Savannah was a staple show in the early years of the company. As the national calendar grew, this show was placed on hold, but now it has returned! In 2014 this old time favorite will run in a new facility with all the reptiles, amphibians, exotic animals, feeders, supplies, raffles, live animal encounters and more that are always a part of Repticon. Mark this page and stay posted for all updates on the forthcoming announcement regarding the thrilling return of Repticon Savannah!

Repticon Savannah Page

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Chattanooga - March 29 & 30, 2014*

When:
March 29 & 30, 2014

Where:
Camp Jordan Arena
323 Camp Jordan Parkway
East Ridge, TN 37412

Time: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon Chattanooga Show:
Following upon the 2012 spectacular Nashville show, Repticon made further headway into Tennessee in February 2013 with the exciting arrival of Repticon Chattanooga! With the challenges faced by Tennesee herpers given the State laws, enthusiasts enjoyed this opportunity of another great reptile and exotic animal show with thousands of top quality animals not found anywhere else in the area. The complete experience included socializing with fellow herpers in interactive live animal presentations, free raffles, and shopping among all the supplies, cages, merchandise and feeders to support new pets. The show returned for another rendition in June 2013, so delighting attendees that the show will surely become a regular fixture. Check back for the continuing excitement of this newest show in Chattanooga!

Repticon Chattanooga Page

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Repticon Ft. Lauderdale

When:
April 5 & 6, 2014

Where:
War Memorial Auditorium
800 NE 8th Street
Fort Lauderdale, FL 33304

Time: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon Ft. Lauderdale Show:
In August of 2011, Repticon acquired the long-running Florida Reptile and Alternative Pet Show in Ft. Lauderdale, Florida. In 2012, the Ft. Lauderdale show returned with the giant Repticon Ft. Lauderdale at the historic Ft. Lauderdale War Memorial Auditorium within an easy driving distance of West Palm Beach, Miami, and all of South Florida. With three great shows in 2012, Repticon Ft. Lauderdale now stands as the premiere South Florida show. Be sure to catch our many returns in 2014 to the same venue and enjoy all the excitement that only Repticon can bring to the reptile hobby!

Repticon Ft Lauderdale Page

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Charlotte - April 5 & 6, 2014*

When:
April 5 & 6, 2014

Where:
Cabarrus Arena & Events Center
4751 Highway 49 North
Concord, NC 28025

Time: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon Charlotte Show:
Two years in the making, Repticon Charlotte is reality! In 2007, Repticon scrapped original plans to come to Charlotte, North Carolina. However, demand for that barely announced show was high, as was the need for a premium reptile & exotic animal show in the largest metro area of the Carolinas. An excellent new venue was found just north of Charlotte, and in February 2009 Repticon held a Valentine's Day weekend show! The show was a smashing success and very popular with the large local reptile community. The show returned that fall, and again in following years to great acclaim. This show is now a new Repticon regular, so check back for further updates as Repticon Charlotte develops into 2014 and beyond for Charlotte area herpers!

Repticon Charlotte Page

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Atlanta - April 12 & 13, 2014*

When:
April 12 & 13, 2014

Where:
Gwinnett County Fairground
2405 Sugarloaf Parkway
Lawrenceville, GA 30045

Time: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon Atlanta Show:
In January 2007, thousands of guests came out to the Atlanta Reptile and Exotic Animal Show to continue a six year tradition at a great new location at the Gwinnett County Fairgrounds. The success of that show and the following summer show in July at the same location re-established this show in Gwinnett County. Repticon returned in 2009 to the newer, nicer, and larger Fairgrounds facility that has proven so popular with vendors and guests that in 2014 the new schedule will be four times a year! This growing show continues to delight thousands of guests in one the nation's largest metro areas, so if you call the Atlanta area home, head out for the biggest and most exciting reptile show in Georgia!

Repticon Atlanta Page

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Dallas - April 26 & 27, 2014*

When:
April 26 & 27, 2014

Where:
Knights of Columbus Center
2280 Springlake Rd.
Farmers Branch, TX 75234

Time: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon Dallas Show:
Repticon shows are now a staple in Texas, and Repticon Dallas marks a great addition to the show series. Coming in April 2014 at the Knights of Columbus Center will be filled with regional and national vendors offering and exhibiting reptiles, amphibians, and all kinds of exotics. The event will include raffles of great reptile supplies and merchandise, and every hour will feature informative and interactive live animal encounters and seminars. Join in the development of this new show in the Dallas area by attending and become part of the big reptile hobby in Texas at the inaugural Repticon Dallas.

Repticon Dallas Page

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Pensacola - April 26 & 27, 2014*

When:
April 26 & 27, 2014

Where:
Navarre Conference Center
8700 Navarre Parkway
Navarre, FL, 32566

Time: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon Pensacola Show:
Repticon debuted in Pensacola in the Summer of 2008 with a great show at the Pensacola Interstate Fairgrounds. Guests from around the Gulf-Coast congregated in Pensacola to learn more about these fascinating cold-blooded creatures, and many of them went home with new slithering friends! Repticon returned to the Pensacola Interstate Fairgrounds in July with a show that was even more exciting and dynamic than the first. Repticon returned over the next two years with a number of shows, and in the Fall of 2012 the show moved to a new host facility at the Navarre Conference Center on the lovely Emerald Coast. Join us in 2014 for more exciting developments in the Gulf-Coast's favorite reptile show, Repticon Pensacola, returning again in April 2014 at the Navarre Conference Center and in July 2014 at the Pensacola Interstate Fairgrounds! !

Repticon Pensacola Page

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Orlando - May 10 & 11, 2014*

When:
May 10 & 11, 2014

Where:
Central Florida Fairgrounds
4603 W. Colonial Dr.
Orlando, FL 32808

Time: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon Orlando Show:
For ten years, Repticon has been bringing great shows to Central Florida Fairground in Orlando. One of Repticon's original series of shows, the show has continued to grow until it is now one of the premiere shows in the industry and THE show to go to in Orlando. The show currently runs three times a year and has only bigger & better things in store for guests in the future, so stop by Repticon Orlando in 2014 and have some family-friendly reptile fun!!

Repticon Orlando Page

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Ft Myers - April 12 & 13, 2014*

When:
April 12 & 13, 2014

Where:
Araba Shrine
2010 Hanson St
Fort Myers, FL 33901

Time: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)


About the Repticon Ft. Myers Show:
Starting in November of 2003, Repticon's second ever reptile show was hosted in Ft. Myers, Florida. The show ran at various venues over six years, becoming a favorite which delighted the strong community of reptile enthusiasts in southwest Florida. Due to various show scheduling conflicts and venue challenges, no Ft. Myers show has run since September of 2009, yet still a return to Ft. Myers has been among Repticon's most requested shows. Then in the Summer of 2012, Repticon returned in August to the Araba Shrine in Ft Myers for a show that excited and thrilled the herpers in the area. Keep posted to this page regarding one of the original shows in the Repticon series, Repticon Ft. Myers!

Repticon Ft Myers Page

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Shreveport - May 10 & 11, 2014*

When:
May 10 & 11, 2014

Where:
Riverview Hall‎
600 Clyde Fant Parkway
Shreveport, LA 71101

Time: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)


Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.


About the Repticon Shreveport Show:
Repticon continued its show series in the great State of Louisana with Repticon Shreveport. As the popular Baton Rouge show grows, Repticon's expansion further north into the State was a welcome addition to the many happy herpers in the area. Now being held at the Riverview Hall in May 2014, the show will bring all the top quality reptiles, amphibians, and other exotics that every Repticon show offers, along with the supporting supplies, cages, feeders, and more available at prices that never can be matched elsewhere. Guests will learn from experts in the field and participated in interactive live animal presentations. Enjoy all this excitement and more as Repticon Shreveport continues into 2014 with multiple shows!

Repticon Shreveport Page

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Knoxville - May 17 & 18, 2014*

When:
May 17 & 18, 2014

Where:
Knoxville Expo Center
5441 Clinton Hwy.
Knoxville, TN 37912

Time: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)


Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.


About the Repticon Knoxville Show: 
Repticon made further headway into Tennessee in February 2014 with the exciting arrival of Repticon Knoxville! Hosted in the Knoxville Expo Center, enthusiasts will enjoy this opportunity of another great reptile and exotic animal show with thousands of top quality animals not found anywhere else in the area. The complete experience includes socializing with fellow herpers in interactive live animal presentations, free raffles, and shopping among all the supplies, cages, merchandise and feeders to support new pets. Check back for the continuing excitement of this newest show in Knoxville!

Repticon Knoxville Page

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Be sure to come out to the Columbia and Baton Rouge shows this weekend!

Also, to help raise awareness of the legislative challenges in South Carolina and Louisiana, there will be petitions available at the info booths at both Repticon Columbia and Repticon Baton Rouge. Guests can help stop the passing of House Bill 3985-The Dangerous Animal Act in South Carolina and Senate Bill 375 which is a ban on constrictors and venomous snakes for all of Louisiana. Make sure to stop by and fill one out.


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Repticon Tampa and Nashville Shows are this weekend! Come out and join us!


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Repticon Winston-Salem Reptile & Exotic Animal Show


When:
May 31 & June 1, 2014

Where:
Winston-Salem Fairgrounds
Bolton Home and Garden Building, Gate #9
421 West 27th Street
Winston-Salem, NC 27105


Repticon expanded its horizons in the Carolinas by hitting the metro area of the Piedmont Triad with Repticon Winston-Salem! Held at the Winston-Salem Fairgrounds, part of the Winston-Salem Entertainment-Sports Complex, this event offers all the high standards of a quality two-day reptile event that Repticon show attendees have experienced elsewhere. Shop among the best of the best breeders have to offer of reptiles, amphibians, and other exotic pets. Feeders and pet products will also be available, along with hourly educational seminars, door prizes sponsored by Exo Terra, and much more to delight herpers in the area. If you live in the Triad, or regions beyond, make your way to Winston-Salem, as Repticon returns soon!

Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

Admission:
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day tickets. 

Repticon Winston-Salem Page

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Tinctorus1 (Mar 12, 2014)

Out of curiousity what are the prizes being given away for the raffles?
I just purchased 2 VIP tickets for me and my wife and was curious about what the raffle prizes were


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Repticon Dallas - April 26 & 27, 2014*

Less than two weeks until Repticon Dallas!


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

The raffles are of Exo Terra line of reptile products and dry goods. They manufacture enclosures, big tanks, waterfalls, lighting products, packaged substrate, supplements such as vitamins and calcium, etc. All to be given away at the raffle!


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Repticon Pensacola - April 26 & 27, 2014*

Less then two weeks until Repticon Pensacola!


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Jackson Reptile Show - May 3 & 4, 2014*

*When*:
May 3 & 4, 2014

*Where*:
Wahabi Shrine Center
4123 Interstate 55 S.
Jackson, MS 39212

*Time*: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission*: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website  for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Jackson Show*:
A new Repticon explodes on the Mississippi scene at the Wahabi Shrine Center with Repticon Jackson! This location offers a reptile expo to an untapped population of reptile lovers as they will experience the excitement of thousands of exotic animals including reptiles, amphibians, and invertebrates. As always, Repticon will be bringing top breeders and vendors offering animals, merchandise, supplies, feeders, advice, and more. World class seminars will educate and entertain while numerous free raffles offer chances to win fabulous prizes. 

Repticon Jackson Page

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Raleigh Reptile & Exotic Animal Show – July 19 & 20, 2014*

*When:*
July 19 & 20, 2014

*Where:*
Raleigh, NC 27607 North Carolina State Fairgrounds Scott Building
1025 Blue Ridge Road 

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Raleigh Show:*
The North Carolina Reptile & Exotic Animal Show hosted at the NC State Fairgrounds in Raleigh was established over 15 years ago and has been operating every year at the Fairgrounds for the past 15 years. At one point in the show’s history, it was one of the East Coast’s premier reptile shows, drawing attendance in excess of 10,000 for four years straight. Repticon purchased the show from Gila Productions in April of 2013. Join us this summer as Repticon reboots one of the nation’s original and most historic two-day reptile shows, The North Carolina Reptile & Exotic Animal show at the NC State Fairgrounds in Raleigh!

Repticon Raleigh page

*Email: *[email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Ft. Myers Reptile & Exotic Animal Show – July 19 & 20, 2014*

*When:*
July 19 & 20, 2014

*Where:*
Araba Shrine
2010 Hanson St
Fort Myers, FL 33901

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Ft. Myers Show:*
Starting in November of 2003, Repticon's second ever reptile show was hosted in Ft. Myers, Florida. The show ran at various venues over six years, becoming a favorite which delighted the strong community of reptile enthusiasts in southwest Florida. Due to various show scheduling conflicts and venue challenges, no Ft. Myers show has run since September of 2009, yet still a return to Ft. Myers has been among Repticon's most requested shows. Then in the Summer of 2012, Repticon returned in August to the Araba Shrine in Ft Myers for a show that excited and thrilled the herpers in the area. Keep posted to this page regarding one of the original shows in the Repticon series, Repticon Ft. Myers!	

Repticon Ft. Myers page

*Email:*[email protected]


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

How about a little love for Repticon-Baltimore,Md on May 24th/25th!


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey Ron, a post would belong in the "Northeast" subforum. 

If you check out the main "Regional" page you can see what states are included in each subforum: Regional Group & Event Announcements - Dendroboard


----------

